# Xpresskit DBALL problem



## MOHpro (Nov 29, 2014)

Today, 04:54 AM

I have a 2012 SEL. I installed a python remote start with a xpresskit dball bypass using the d2d method and it worked flawlessly. Wanted to upgrade my remote start so got a compustar. Took the python out and put it in my taurus. installed the compustar RS module (FT-7200) with the same xpresskit DBALL bypass. Had to do w2w this time since the RS module doesnt support xpresskit in d2d, only fortin and idatalink. Car started no problem with remote start, unlocked and locked fine with remote, popped the trunk with the remote no problem, heated seats turn on with remote as well as rear defroster. Also the remote disarmed the factory alarm with unlock as well as the trunk pop. Perfect that all this works BUT...when I have my door open for a good length of time, about 10 seconds after the dome lights go out, the green LED blinks rapidly on the bypass module then my car acts as if a key was put into the ignition and turned forward to the ignition position, the fuel pump turns on and instrument cluster lights come on as they would if you put the key in the ign. Position. It even does this when the doors are closed and the car is locked and repeats about every 10 minutes or so. I checked my wiring 3 times over and confirmed that all my connections were made correctly. I unplugged the bypass module and kept the RS module connected and this weird stuff stopped, and thats how I confirmed it was a problem with the bypass module. Reprogrammed my keys to the bypass twice and that didnt fix this problem. Anyone know what might cause this? Maybe a bad idea to use DEI bypass with firsttech product due to compatibility reasons? Im considering getting a fortin bypass since i know its compatible with firsttech/compustar and i will be able to use d2d as well with the fortin. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MOHpro said:


> Today, 04:54 AM
> 
> I have a 2012 SEL. I installed a python remote start with a xpresskit dball bypass using the d2d method and it worked flawlessly. Wanted to upgrade my remote start so got a compustar. Took the python out and put it in my taurus. installed the compustar RS module (FT-7200) with the same xpresskit DBALL bypass. Had to do w2w this time since the RS module doesnt support xpresskit in d2d, only fortin and idatalink. Car started no problem with remote start, unlocked and locked fine with remote, popped the trunk with the remote no problem, heated seats turn on with remote as well as rear defroster. Also the remote disarmed the factory alarm with unlock as well as the trunk pop. Perfect that all this works BUT...when I have my door open for a good length of time, about 10 seconds after the dome lights go out, the green LED blinks rapidly on the bypass module then my car acts as if a key was put into the ignition and turned forward to the ignition position, the fuel pump turns on and instrument cluster lights come on as they would if you put the key in the ign. Position. It even does this when the doors are closed and the car is locked and repeats about every 10 minutes or so. I checked my wiring 3 times over and confirmed that all my connections were made correctly. I unplugged the bypass module and kept the RS module connected and this weird stuff stopped, and thats how I confirmed it was a problem with the bypass module. Reprogrammed my keys to the bypass twice and that didnt fix this problem. Anyone know what might cause this? Maybe a bad idea to use DEI bypass with firsttech product due to compatibility reasons? Im considering getting a fortin bypass since i know its compatible with firsttech/compustar and i will be able to use d2d as well with the fortin. Any thoughts or suggestions?



Other then using the suggested unit, try putting a Diode in line on the door trigger wire. Then see what happens.........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

most bypass modules has a wire that can be grounded for remote starter activation, make sure this is not hooked up incorrectly.


----------

